# Florida ASA Hotel Recommendation



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I along some others here got a good deal at the super 8 in gainesville they say there 20 mins from the shoot.as far as places you gotta eat at while your there I'm open to that one myself


----------



## bowonly_5 (Jul 23, 2013)

X'2


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

ar1220 said:


> I along some others here got a good deal at the super 8 in gainesville they say there 20 mins from the shoot.as far as places you gotta eat at while your there I'm open to that one myself


Where me and a buddy are staying also. Good rates


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Have ya'll stayed at that Super 8 before? Kinda warey of Super 8's. I need to make sure the rooms are clean and bug free. You know the saying, If momma's not happy, nobody's happy.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the Holiday Inn


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

adventurejack said:


> Have ya'll stayed at that Super 8 before? Kinda warey of Super 8's. I need to make sure the rooms are clean and bug free. You know the saying, If momma's not happy, nobody's happy.


It's got pretty good reviews on Internet if I remember right. This is my first ASA so I've never stayed there.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks. Any one else have another suggestion?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Super 8 may not be the taj mahal when we get there.the reviews are positive and the pics look nice online.barring a murder on site or something else..I'm sure at its worst it will be no worse than where we stayed in cullman for the classic this year


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

The wife and I stay at the Sleep Inn in Gainesville, right off the interstate, easy to get to and from range and rates are reasonable. Hotel was very clean. Will be staying there again this year


----------



## bowonly_5 (Jul 23, 2013)

Iv stayed the last three years it's a pretty clean super 8, a lot of the pros stayed there the last few years iv been there.. You could prob stay for the weekend around 200 bucks


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bowonly_5 said:


> Iv stayed the last three years it's a pretty clean super 8, a lot of the pros stayed there the last few years iv been there.. You could prob stay for the weekend around 200 bucks


That's what I want to hear. We are staying 3 nights for alittle over $200.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

If you're willing to pay 90 to a 100 best western would be a good choice. If you're coming into gainesville on 75 south it's one of the first exits you'll get to. It's across from Harley Davidson.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Not the days inn


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

bowonly_5 said:


> Iv stayed the last three years it's a pretty clean super 8, a lot of the pros stayed there the last few years iv been there.. You could prob stay for the weekend around 200 bucks


So would you feel the Super 8 would be good enough for your wife (if you have one)? Mine gets creeped out with bugs and dirty rooms. And especially if there are bedbugs.
It doesn't have to be all fancy and all that, but she wants the room to be well cared for and clean.

I looked it up, looks like we could stay there for about 168.00 for 2 nights. Price is right if the room is good.


----------



## bowonly_5 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yea I can't stay in filth either, it's a clean place.. At least the rooms iv stayed in there are.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

jt12 said:


> If you're willing to pay 90 to a 100 best western would be a good choice. If you're coming into gainesville on 75 south it's one of the first exits you'll get to. It's across from Harley Davidson.


Best Western is out... Already booked up for that Saturday night.


----------



## bowonly_5 (Jul 23, 2013)

We're in east tn you from?


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

bowonly_5 said:


> Yea I can't stay in filth either, it's a clean place.. At least the rooms iv stayed in there are.


Thanks bowonly, I think we will give it a try.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Friendsville just south of Knoxville next to Maryville


----------



## PunchIt23 (Apr 29, 2012)

A couple of buddies and myself have been going to gainesville for the past four years and we have stayed at the Best Western. It's our favorite hotel on "the tour". Clean, reasonably priced and there is a restaurant within that is great. It's only about 10-15 minutes from the shoot and they have a practice soccer field we set our targets up and get our warm ups done. Easy access in and out. Highly recommend.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

My wife called the Baymont Inn and they aren't giving an ASA discount like they have the last couple years. They need to be taken off the ASA list. They are out of rooms with 2 double beds already also. My AARP 20% discount made the price within reason.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Laqiinta inn is nice.....the choice place to stay at is the lodge ....they have free happy hour (2hrs) every night


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite is the Sleep Inn. I've stayed at the Quality Inn but the carpet in the room was filthy...white socks came out black.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

So, wear black sox next time.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Elkins....that would be too hard for a Hoosier to figure out


----------



## Ricky0970 (Oct 15, 2012)

You might want to stay in the City of Alachua. It will be exited 399. Hotels: Comfort Inn, Holiday Inn, Quality Inn. These hotel are about 15 minutes from the shoot. Several restaurants in the area. You can take CR 235A to CR 235 which will take you into Newberry.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

We decided to take a chance on the Super 8.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

adventurejack said:


> We decided to take a chance on the Super 8.


Same here! Looking forward to the shoot


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

See yuns at the super 8


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

What day are you guys at the super 8 checking in ??


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Thursday for us


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

ar1220 said:


> Thursday for us


Same here.


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Friday


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Opinions on The Lodge v. Holiday Inn Express???

Thanks, first trip to Gainesville and looking forward to it...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Labs said:


> Opinions on The Lodge v. Holiday Inn Express???
> 
> Thanks, first trip to Gainesville and looking forward to it...


The lodge has free happy hour.....and most of the whos who stay there.......like me.....lol


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> The lodge has free happy hour.....and most of the whos who stay there.......like me.....lol


Hell I wish I would've known that lol


----------

